# Flip Flop Exchange



## CookinBlondie (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey guys! A few of my friends just sent me a letter that has incorporated me into a flip flop exchange. You get a letter, and send a pair of flip flops to the person listed as "#1". You then move the person who is listed as "#2" to the "#1" slot. You then move your name to the number two slot, and send the letter to 6 of your friends. The letter makes its way around to a bunch of people, and in the end, everyone ends up with 36 pairs of flip flops, for the price of one. Well, I have recieved 2 letters, and coming up with enough people to send the letter to who will actually keep the exchange going has been a little challenging. 

So, I immediately thought of you guys. I know that you all are an AMAZING group of fun people, so I was wondering if you would like to be a part of this. What we are trying to do is get people and shoes from all over the country and the world. 

If any of you guys are interested, just send me your name and address to me in an instant message, and you'll be getting a "Flip Flop" exchange letter in the next week or so. 

Thanks for your support of this fun summer activity, and enjoy your flip flops, all 36 of them!

-Lauren-


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2005)

This old man, he has none
        Has no flip flops under the sun
        Don't want no flip flops one or thirty-six
        Think I'll go and pick up sticks


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jun 29, 2005)

LoL Andy!

Guess I should have mentioned that guys wouldn't be interested.  LoL


----------



## buckytom (Jun 29, 2005)

if you have angered someone to the point of fisticuffs, you should first walk a mile in his shoes. if you still disagree, at least you are a mile away, and he has no shoes...


----------



## pdswife (Jun 29, 2005)

What would I do with out you guys to make me laugh everyday...??   You really do add joy to my life.

Sorry, cookingblonde
I have my shoes for the summer already.


----------



## luvs (Jun 29, 2005)

i got a letter like that for a sock exchange.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 29, 2005)

*Sorry CB, I already have 36 flip flops, or as we call them here, slippers.*


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry, it sounds like a modern variation on the old chain letter phenomenon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Cookingblondie - but I don't know if you will get much help here - we're a tired old bunch (ok, me anyway) and don't want to put forth the effort.  I hope you get a bunch of neat flip flops though.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

Can you believe, my sister tried to get me into one of these, but, with panties??  


She is crazy. I don't want someone else sending me personal clothing like that. She actually did it too. I never asked her if she ever got them all. I don't want to know.

Flip flops might be fun, but, I just don't have the time, or close enough to a store to get them, sorry.
I hope you get lots of cute ones.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jun 30, 2005)

*cries* That's okay guys.  I just thought it would be fun to get some from all over.  I mean, Wasabi is from HAWAII!  My friends would DIE if they got a pair of flip flops from Hawaii.  

In the letter, it said, "This is not another chain letter, just something fun to do during the summer."  I guess I'm too young or something, because I didn't get that really.  So, can anyone explain to me the difference in this and a chain letter.  What exactly IS a chain letter.  This may sound like a pointless question, but I'm a blonde, and ya gotta be more specific.  LoL

SOCK exchange?  PANTY EXCHANGE!!!  That is just plain........weird.  The sock one might not be too bad, ya know, ya got toe socks, tassle socks, short socks, the works, but PANTIES!  I wouldn't do the panty one for sure, or even try to keep it going.  That's just.....weird.

Well, *sniffles* if you guys don't want to help me *sobs*  I guess *weeps*  I can try *wimpers* somewhere else.  *CRIES UNCONTROLABLY!!!!!!*

LoL, j/k.  Hope you all have a fun summer, with or...........WITHOUT flip flops.  LoL.  But, remember, the offer still stands.  

-Lauren-


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2005)

That would be cool to get them from all over the world like that. Just to see the different styles that all the countries have.
A chain letter is basically the same, except it'll state impending doom if you don't send it on to all you know.
Pretty much like the emails that say, you will have bad luck if you don't forward this to 10 people in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh, well, this is nothing like that.  If you can't send it on, you just tell the person who sent it to you.  No big deal.


----------



## mish (Jun 30, 2005)

SHOES! Did someone say shoes. Shoes, Yes. Underwear NO! Only women can understand - shoes - we want shoes. Lots n lots of shoes. 

Very tempting.  I'll have to think on it.  A woman can never have enough shoes. Did I mention, women love shoes.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2005)

yes, but mish, you have to send a pair to someone else, lol. it's not a scam to collect shoes!!!!


----------



## mish (Jun 30, 2005)

Then count me out.  Can't part with my shoes.  It's a woman-thing, BT.  You have power tools.  We collect/buy shoes. Don't know how many fans there are of the tv show *** and the city...but watch jessica parker looking in a shoestore window & saying "Hello Lover." Love that show.

It's in the genes.  That's all I can say. Ya gotta be a woman to understand.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2005)

Mish, what it is, you send a letter {Blondie will have the draft for it} to 6 people that you know with Blondies name on it as the 1. name and yours as the 2. name. Everyone that you send it to, buys a pair of flip flops {price isn't a big deal} and sends them to Blondie. Then, the 6 people that you send it to will take off 1. Blondie, replace it with your name and add their name to the 2. spot and send it to 6 of their friends. Each of those people {somewhere it turns into 36}They send the flip flops to you.. and so on and so on. Did I explain it ok, or did I confuse you more? Kind of like a pyramid.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jun 30, 2005)

You don't have to give up your own shoes, you just buy a pair, or even make some, and send em off.  It's really fun guys, so don't worry about it!


----------



## middie (Jun 30, 2005)

sorry but i'm flat broke


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jun 30, 2005)

That's okay, and I don't mind if anyone does it or not, I just thought I would incorporate you guys.  You are like a second family!

-Lauren-


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2005)

I guess we are like family Blondie - you can't get us to listen for anything!!!!!


----------



## middie (Jun 30, 2005)

roflmao elf


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jul 1, 2005)

So, no takers?


----------

